# ath0 not created whith madwifi-ng

## simon78

Hi!

there is no /dev/ath0 created with madwifi-ng. I thought that the device would be created automatically when i modprobe ath_pci, but thats not the case.  The module is inserted without any problems and everything looks right in dmesg. Is there anything I need to do to create the device?

I have a Dlink DWL G510

Best regards,

Simon

----------

## wynn

No, ethernet devices don't get entries in /dev

You can see if they are there using "ifconfig -a".

----------

## simon78

nope, not there. My ifconfig -a only shows my lo and my wired eth0.

----------

## deejay_wonder

try

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.ath0

```

the ath should not be in /dev but in etc/init.d/

----------

## sonicbhoc

iwconfig shows the list of wireless cards. If it's not there, then something's either up with the driver or the card. What does:

lspci

and

lspcmcia

show?

----------

## simon78

I have already tried to do the link to net.lo to no avail.

lspci gets:

Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

iwconfig shows the wired interfaces and tells me that they have no wireless extensions.

Am I using the wrong driver?

----------

## deejay_wonder

It seems like it is a problem to make this card working. But here is what I found

```
1. check to see if wireless tools are installed.

rpm -q wireless-tools

2. install wireless-tools if above returned "package wireless-tools not installed.

3. Find out what kernel you are running:

uname -r

4. install the "kernel-source" found in step 3.

5. you'll need unshield to unpack the cab files.

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/s...c.rpm?download

as root:

rpmbuild --rebuild unshield*

cd /usr/src/RPM/RPMS/i586

rpm -ivh unshield*

6. download ndiswrapper and wireless card driver to use.(g510 does indeed use the same Marvel chipset so the WL-138G drivers work beautifully)

7. unzip the Marvel driver.

8. cd into Marvel driver folder. unpack cab files with:

unshield data1.cab

note: note the path to mrv8k51.inf, you'll need if for ndiswrapper

9. follow instructions in INSTALL file of ndiswrapper source. note: I had to issue the acpi=on command before configuration would be successful.

acpi=on

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted yourkey

iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname

ifconfig wlan0 up

10. iwconfig should now show that ESSID and the KEY is set.

11. if working then set the alias in modprobe.conf

ndiswrapper -m

12. now setup ifcfg-wlan0 found in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts ( all items must have a value, most can be gotten from the wireless router/access point you are using) HWADDR can be found by issuing dmesg and you will get something like:

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx using driver mrv8k51.sys

The xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx pattern is your hardware mac addresse.

DEVICE=wlan0

BOOTPROTO=dhcp

MODE=Managed

KEY=

ESSID=

CHANNEL=

IPADDR=

NETMASK=

NETWORK=

BROADCAST=

ONBOOT=yes

HWADDR=

MII_NOT_SUPPORTED=no

NEEDHOSTNAME=yes

8. in harddrake-conf under network-internet/manage connections, make sure that wlan0 is set to startup at boot time.

Above method has worked to set up two of my mandrake 10.0 computers with dwl-g510. It is actually faster than my hardwired connection was!
```

dont forget to emerge wireless-tools

I dont hope you have forgotten this

----------

## sonicbhoc

 *deejay_wonder wrote:*   

> It seems like it is a problem to make this card working. But here is what I found
> 
> ```
> 1. check to see if wireless tools are installed.
> 
> ...

 

fixed for a gentoo machine.

----------

## mbar

 *simon78 wrote:*   

> Am I using the wrong driver?

 

Yes, try emerge rt61.

----------

